# Christianity and "clubbing"



## BLESSED1 (Apr 8, 2005)

The christian and secular music thread had me thinking....is there any view in the Bible about Christians going out to have a good time? Not partying everyday, but I go out either to a bar, restaurant or club either once a week or once every 2 weeks. I don't get sloppy drunk but I'll enjoy a corona or 2. I usually will play a game of pool, chat w/ my girlfriends and go out dancing. And I don't do the bump & grind dances, I don't even dance w/guys (the guys in my area are icky and want to feel you up while the "dance" w/you  I know there are several instances of celebrations in the bible, but was wondering if anyone knew if there was a specific take on whether partying is considered "right" or "wrong" in the eyes of God


----------



## Koffie (Apr 8, 2005)

It depends on what's at the 'club' or the 'party'. If it is something that does not comprimise your faith, then I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 8, 2005)

Probably the better question to yourself would be if after I have been productive and spent good time in the scriptures and doing the Lords work in my life and others life then do I have time or even will want to spend my money or energy "clubbing" When was the last time and or how much time have I spent relaxing with Chistians and building my faith and witness?  Its for you to decide but be truthful to your self.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 8, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> Probably the better question to yourself would be if after I have been productive and spent good time in the scriptures and doing the Lords work in my life and others life then do I have time or even will want to spend my money or energy "clubbing" When was the last time and or how much time have I spent relaxing with Chistians and building my faith and witness?  Its for you to decide but be truthful to your self.



ITA

I guess I should have been more clear in my previous post. I meant its ok to go to parties where there are Christians and what not. 

Also, there is a place in Dallas called Tee-Kee's and thats where alot of gospel acts come and perform. There's live entertainment and food there.
Stuff like that, I believe is alright.


----------



## redeemed516 (Apr 8, 2005)

I personally love, love, love jazz. I will go to a place to hear good jazz. If i do go, I always remember that i am a Child of God first. I have to be mindful of the location, the stigma that goes with the location, and if it is really worth running the possiblity of hurting my witness. If I do go, I always go with my husband and other married/dating Christian couples. 
I think that you should weigh how things will affect your witness towards others. If you are seen at that place with a drink in your hand and you appear to be doing the same thing as your surroundings then that is the impression that may be left on someone that you may later try to witness to. I especially used the word "appear" because the Bible says to abstain from the appearance of evil. We as Christians have to be aware of how things appear to non believers. 
The Lord does condone celebration, but what is it exactly that you celebrate??


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 8, 2005)

redeemed516 said:
			
		

> We as Christians have to be aware of how things appear to non believers.
> The Lord does condone celebration, but what is it exactly that you celebrate??


 
That's my thing. I've stopped 'clubbing' and going to bars. I'm not interested in going anymore. But, even if I were I know that I have to be concerned with the non believers. I have a friend who promotes events and I'd love to support his endeavors, but they conflict with my own beliefs. I don't feel good about being in a bar, period. I stopped drinking and you wouldn't catch me bumpin' & grindin' either. I just don't want people to see me in church, and say , 'Well, Mecca be in church 3 times a week, but she was up in THE CLUB last night.' My church does have a monthly event where 'church folk' get together and enjoy food & music (not secular). I'm up for that kinda partying.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 8, 2005)

When I was growing up, my understanding of being a true Christian is not to do anything that Christ wouldn't do and to follow His teachings.

If Christ didn't teach you to "club", then clubbing is off limits.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 8, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> Probably the better question to yourself would be if after I have been productive and spent good time in the scriptures and doing the Lords work in my life and others life then do I have time or even will want to spend my money or energy "clubbing" When was the last time and or how much time have I spent relaxing with Chistians and building my faith and witness?  Its for you to decide but be truthful to your self.



Good answer!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 8, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> ITA
> 
> I guess I should have been more clear in my previous post. I meant its ok to go to parties where there are Christians and what not.
> 
> ...



That sounds more like a fellowship than a party...

The word "party" makes me think first of dancing and drinking... unless it's a birthday party.  At least that is more specific.

Other parties... well... let your faith be your guide.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 8, 2005)

redeemed516 said:
			
		

> I personally love, love, love jazz. I will go to a place to hear good jazz. If i do go, I always remember that i am a Child of God first. I have to be mindful of the location, the stigma that goes with the location, and if it is really worth running the possiblity of hurting my witness. If I do go, I always go with my husband and other married/dating Christian couples.
> I think that you should weigh how things will affect your witness towards others. If you are seen at that place with a drink in your hand and you appear to be doing the same thing as your surroundings then that is the impression that may be left on someone that you may later try to witness to. I especially used the word "appear" because the Bible says to abstain from the appearance of evil. We as Christians have to be aware of how things appear to non believers.
> The Lord does condone celebration, but what is it exactly that you celebrate??



ITA. 

IMO, I don't go to clubs at all.  Simply becuase of the environment and the atmosphere (music, drinking, etc.).  That's why I have gatherings at my place where we have fun, board games, discuss various topics, and rejoice in the Lord.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 8, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> That sounds more like a fellowship than a party...
> 
> The word "party" makes me think first of dancing and drinking... unless it's a birthday party.  At least that is more specific.
> 
> Other parties... well... let your faith be your guide.



Yeah, but Tee-kee's is a 'club,' but it is not your regular 'ole run of the mill secular club, its like turning soemthing negative positive.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 8, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Tee-kee's is a 'club,' but it is not your regular 'ole run of the mill secular club, its like turning soemthing negative positive.



That sounds okay 

I wanted to address a point another poster made as well:  needing to know about worldliness, such as hip hop, is fine as long as you are striving to reach those who engage in this societal ill through Christ.  Just don't become a part of it.

Thanks.


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 8, 2005)

I've never been a big clubber. I've gone maybe 3-5 times in my entire life and didnt really enjoy myself. I dont care for the smoke, the crowds,the loud music or the old men trying to spit game. 

There are "Christian clubs" in some areas tho. Mostly targeted for teens so they can party, listen to christian music, some have christian performers, no alcohol. Club 3 degrees is the one I know off the top of my head. 

http://www.club3degrees.com/index2.asp

http://www.7thcity.org/


As far as SHOULD we do it, do what you feel God is leading you to do. David danced naked/half naked in the steets in celebration for what God did for him. Tho it didnt go over well with his wife at the time and probably wouldnt go over well today.  Not to in anyway imply clubbing brings glory to God, just to bring home the point no matter what you do, how or why SOMEONE is going to sit in judgement. I'm sure the prostitutes Jesus hung around and ministered to did quite a bit of partying too. We can be in the world w/o being of it. You need to seek guidance for yourself. Ask yourself what you're getting out of it, what your motivation is. Are you seeking male attention or just want to hang out with your friends? How are you dressing? Are you doing something to put yourself in a compromising or dangerous situation? etc. Is your behavior something you would would change if God or your pastor walked in the room? If you dont have peace about it, walk away. Things like this the bible doesnt give clear direction on. God doesnt sit there and give you a list of rules and regulations for every single aspect of  your life. We've been freed from that kind of bondage. If being in those types of situations affects your walk with God recognize it and stay away. You have to use common sense and your own discernment.


----------



## dreamgurl (Apr 8, 2005)

I used to go "clubbing" when I was in college and a few times after I moved to the ATL. I thought I was missing something because I was in a new city, but in truth, I wasn't missing a thing. See I used to dance like I was the only one on the floor with or without a partner. But as I started getting back in the Word, I started noticing contradictions with my actions and the Word. I had to think of my life as a witness for all to hear and see. One thing I had to keep in mind is that the non-believers are watching all "Christians" under a finely tuned microscope and to them, there is no explaining once they examine you in those inconspicuous moments of un-Christlike behavior.

It's been a long time since I had some alcohol. I was never a drinker anyway, but felt in those social circles, I could have one, but then I was reminded about my body being a temple of the Holy Spirit and completely ceased of anything alcoholic. If I am to bear fruit, let the fruit be good and sweet, and not like sour grapes. God has given me joy without the need of an alcoholic drink to have a good time. Afterall, it's not my time anyway, it's all His time and I want to use His time wisely.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 8, 2005)

dreamgurl said:
			
		

> I used to go "clubbing" when I was in college and a few times after I moved to the ATL. I thought I was missing something because I was in a new city, but in truth, I wasn't missing a thing. See I used to dance like I was the only one on the floor with or without a partner. But as I started getting back in the Word, I started noticing contradictions with my actions and the Word. I had to think of my life as a witness for all to hear and see. One thing I had to keep in mind is that the non-believers are watching all "Christians" under a finely tuned microscope and to them, there is no explaining once they examine you in those inconspicuous moments of un-Christlike behavior.
> 
> It's been a long time since I had some alcohol. I was never a drinker anyway, but felt in those social circles, I could have one, but then I was reminded about my body being a temple of the Holy Spirit and completely ceased of anything alcoholic. If I am to bear fruit, let the fruit be good and sweet, and not like sour grapes. God has given me joy without the need of an alcoholic drink to have a good time. Afterall, it's not my time anyway, it's all His time and I want to use His time wisely.



At least you were cognizant that perhaps what you were doing may not be alright with God.

I used to be one of the biggest clubbers in the Bay Area... danced and drank and then would go to church on Sunday morning with a hangover and eyes red enough to challenge Crayola.

But one day I simply realized that I was living a lie... in more ways than one 

I put a stop to ALL lies at that point.  I was about 30.


----------



## Dutchess (Apr 8, 2005)

Think of it like this.  The scriptures say that his people are to be no part of the world just as Jesus was no part of the world.  Being in company of people who are getting drunk, dancing provocatively and seductively, smoking, cursing etc., is making you a part of the world even though you're not personally involved in those things.  The scriptures say to stop touching unclean things.  Christians should associate with people who share the same views and moral values that Jesus had.  Even though we are imperfect, we still know what's right and wrong and what would be acceptable to God.  

So this is just something to think about.  We will be held responsible and accountable for our conduct.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> ..... We can be in the world w/o being of it. You need to seek guidance for yourself. Ask yourself what you're getting out of it, what your motivation is. Are you seeking male attention or just want to hang out with your friends? How are you dressing? Are you doing something to put yourself in a compromising or dangerous situation? etc. Is your behavior something you would would change if God or your pastor walked in the room? If you dont have peace about it, walk away. Things like this the bible doesnt give clear direction on. God doesnt sit there and give you a list of rules and regulations for every single aspect of  your life. We've been freed from that kind of bondage. If being in those types of situations affects your walk with God recognize it and stay away. You have to use common sense and your own discernment.



See that's what I was thinking. If I do go, it's to unwind and hang out w/ my friends. I/we are dressed nicely, no stank-a-dank clothing nothing hanging out. We're celebrating the end of a hectic week or just chilling out in a different environment from our house. We go to so-called "corny" bars/clubs/pool halls that are deemed corny because there's no fighting and no music w/ swears in it, but we prefer that. We don't get sloppy drunk, we feel since we're all 25 & up that we're to old for that you know?

And thanks to y'all other posters you have raised good points that I'm not commenting on because I want to reflect on what y'all said, soak it up you know? Thanks for schooling a sista


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't think going to a club in and of itself is a sin.  It's WHAT you DO at the club that could be a problem.  I'm not a big clubber (more of a safety issue than anything) but if I go, it's to dance, and have fun.  Not drink, find a man, etc. 

I have also been convicted about how I used to dance at parties and clubs (though I may slip if I hear a song I like).  I try to be careful about what kind of message I'm putting out there by the way I move my body.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 9, 2005)

Not sure what the answer is. Pray about it.  I know that for me, there are things/desires that God is slowly taking away from me.  Probably not b/c they are a sin, but b/c they would distract me from him.


----------



## sbg4evr (Apr 9, 2005)

I do not club but I love to dance.  The music I like to dance to has lyrics that are against my beliefs.    Hence, again in conflict.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's a question to ask yourself about clubbing or partying whether you are being a bad girl or a good girl...

Does it give God glory??? :scratchch


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 11, 2005)

I absolutely *LOOOOOVE* to dance, but I can't stand the club atmosphere. Havin dudes push up on you, SEEING things you probably should be seeing...uh huh, just not my flava. 

Now I'll have people over, play Spades, listen to music, watch a movie, chat,  shoot, we'll even * bust a move* in the living room!  Things are a lot more fun when everyone's sober anyway. That's when true laughter begins!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 11, 2005)

I actually think I'm ready to give up going out to clubs to dance, stick more to house party get-togethers w/ my friends and we can all just chill when we want to kick back. I'm like addicted to pool though, not ready to give that up but then again that sounds more like my hobby than something that could lead to my downfall.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 11, 2005)

sbg4evr said:
			
		

> I do not club but I love to dance.  The music I like to dance to has lyrics that are against my beliefs.    Hence, again in conflict.



see I feel you, I used to love me some Jay Z but a couple of months ago decided to give away all my jigga cds, and the rest of my rap cds that had swears in it, just didn't want to hear language like that anymore you know? Pray on it to help you get out of your conflict


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 11, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Here's a question to ask yourself about clubbing or partying whether you are being a bad girl or a good girl...
> 
> Does it give God glory??? :scratchch



ITA Poohbear.   My holy spirit tells me what I'm doing is wrong.  The closer I get to God the more powerfull my holy spirit becomes.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 11, 2005)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> That's my thing. I've stopped 'clubbing' and going to bars. I'm not interested in going anymore. But, even if I were I know that I have to be concerned with the non believers. I have a friend who promotes events and I'd love to support his endeavors, but they conflict with my own beliefs. I don't feel good about being in a bar, period. I* stopped drinking and you wouldn't catch me bumpin' & grindin' either. I just don't want people to see me in church, and say , 'Well, Mecca be in church 3 times a week, but she was up in THE CLUB last night.' * My church does have a monthly event where 'church folk' get together and enjoy food & music (not secular). I'm up for that kinda partying.



I feel you, good point. Isn't there something in the Bible about not being associated w/ "unclean things", where if you're not doing something that's against God's will, but the person you're around is, then you could be seen as doing something against God's will because you're associating w/ that person? Sorry if confusing I don't have the scripture passage down pact I'm trying to loosely quote here


----------



## sithembile (Apr 11, 2005)

I used to club, and still did when I first got saved. But as I got deeper into God, the desire to go out disappeared. The Bible says to "hate what is evil" and SOME of what goes on in clubs is "evil" eg drunkenness, drug-taking, sexual dancing, violence etc. I'm not saying we should hate the people in the clubs, but we should be mindful that we are temples of the holy spirit and I don't think God appreciates being around that atmosphere. Also, being in a club can hurt our witness to non-believers, just by association and appearance, regardless of whether you are drunk, half-naked, dancing procatively or not.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 11, 2005)

sithembile said:
			
		

> I used to club, and still did when I first got saved. But as I got deeper into God, the desire to go out disappeared. The Bible says to "hate what is evil" and SOME of what goes on in clubs is "evil" eg drunkenness, drug-taking, sexual dancing, violence etc. I'm not saying we should hate the people in the clubs, but we should be mindful that we are temples of the holy spirit and I don't think God appreciates being around that atmosphere. Also, being in a club can hurt our witness to non-believers, just by association and appearance, regardless of whether you are drunk, half-naked, dancing procatively or not.


Great post!


----------



## NapturalGlory (Apr 11, 2005)

For the most part I think clubs are a no because of the atmosphere of mostly non-saved non-believers and secular music. I avoid that kind of entertainment. I would rather unwind at home with a relaxing gospel cd. I mean it's one thing to go to work or go to school with unsaved nonbelievers but it's another to "party" with them. That kind of emotional release should be saved for God. I say hang out at home with godly friends.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 12, 2005)

NapturalGlory said:
			
		

> For the most part I think clubs are a no because of the atmosphere of mostly non-saved non-believers and secular music. I avoid that kind of entertainment. I would rather unwind at home with a relaxing gospel cd. I mean it's one thing to go to work or go to school with unsaved nonbelievers but it's another to "party" with them. That kind of emotional release should be saved for God. I say hang out at home with godly friends.


That's a good way to overcome going to clubs/parties!  The Lord wants us to fellowship with our brothers and sisters in Christ.  A companion of fools suffer harm. Listening to gospel music is a great way to wind down.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> That's a good way to overcome going to clubs/parties!  The Lord wants us to fellowship with our brothers and sisters in Christ.  A companion of fools suffer harm. *Listening to gospel music is a great way to wind down.*



...and for some a great way to get pumped up! I listen to gospel music every morning while getting ready for work, makes me feel that w/ God on my side no matter what happens it's gonna be a glorious day you know


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 12, 2005)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> ...and for some a great way to get pumped up! I listen to gospel music every morning while getting ready for work, makes me feel that w/ God on my side no matter what happens it's gonna be a glorious day you know


*Hey girl! It's the same way with me!  It gets me pumped up and it can wind me down... meaning it's relaxing and reviving to the spirit!   *


----------

